# Samsung plasma washing out



## theJuddson (Jan 22, 2011)

I recently purchased a Samsung 50" plasma 1080p HDTV from Best Buy and every day, several minutes after I turn the TV on, the picture suddenly washes out, and the picture becomes light and greyish. The problem is solved by simply turning the TV off and then back on, but I'm worried that this might be an issue with the TV that will get worse with time. I can return the TV up until Jan. 30 to Best Buy, and I just wanted some advice on whether or not this something that is typical of plasma TV's or if it would be advisable to get it replaced.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

I would be looking at returning and exchanging it. That sounds like it going to only get worse over time.

BG


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I actually have the same problem with a 42 in lcd tv I purchased a couple of weeks ago. I have noticed it is slowly getting worse. I will be returning it tomorrow morning. As basementgeek said, it is going to get worse over time. 

What is sad is I had a 42 inch plasma which the lcd replaced started that way, then slowly the color also started going out until finally no picture.


----------



## theJuddson (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for the input! That is kind of what I was leaning towards doing, so I think I'll take it back this week and exchange it for a new one. This is the first plasma I've owned, so at first I thought it must just be the tv "warming up" or something, but I didn't want to just ignore it and have the tv die in a couple months. Thanks again!


----------

